# Cold?



## karleyreed (Jan 25, 2013)

This may be a stupid question, but are torts supposed to feel cold to touch?


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Not in my opinion. A cold tortoise can very well mean your going to end up with a sick tortoise.


----------



## karleyreed (Jan 25, 2013)

I've booked him a vets appointment for this afternoon


----------



## Guggie (Jan 25, 2013)

Remember, if a tort is cold, it is because his environment is cold, or he is not getting into the warm areas. My torts are cool to the touch when they wake up, then they get under their light and - presto - warm as toast.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 25, 2013)

They are only going to feel as cold as the ambient air temperature that they are in. They cannot generate their own body heat which is why heat sources are necessary for basking to raise their body temperatures for activity. A tortoise will often feel cold at room temperature. Our bodies are 98.6f (37c), so to the touch, 70f (21c) or cooler feel cold. 
More important than feeling the tortoise's body temperature by touch is to observe if the tortoise is moving to a basking area on it's own to warm up to normal activity level temperatures. Is it moving around normally, eating & drinking normally? Defecating as usual? Weigh about what it should for it's size? Or is it just laying in one spot lethargically?


----------



## karleyreed (Jan 25, 2013)

Guggie said:


> Remember, if a tort is cold, it is because his environment is cold, or he is not getting into the warm areas. My torts are cool to the touch when they wake up, then they get under their light and - presto - warm as toast.



He doesn't bask a great deal tbh, it's confusing because some people say he could be dehydrated, but how can he be if his environment isn't warm enough? I only have a CHE ATM, I ordered a basking light and bulb and they have arrived, I've heard mixed reviews as to how safe they are inside a viv tho? So a little apprehensive.....


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 25, 2013)

Tortoises can become dehydrated in cooler temperatures as well as warm ones. It does take place much faster in warmer temperatures when the tortoise is more active. At cooler temperatures a tortoise is usually not as active and may not be drinking as much as it should be. 

A CHE is a good source of supplemental heat, but tortoises are generally attracted to light when basking so an actual light source for basking would be a better option.

What is the ambient air temperature (day & night) and basking temperature?


----------



## karleyreed (Jan 25, 2013)

GBtortoises said:


> Tortoises can become dehydrated in cooler temperatures as well as warm ones. It does take place much faster in warmer temperatures when the tortoise is more active. At cooler temperatures a tortoise is usually not as active and may not be drinking as much as it should be.
> 
> A CHE is a good source of supplemental heat, but tortoises are generally attracted to light when basking so an actual light source for basking would be a better option.
> 
> What is the ambient air temperature (day & night) and basking temperature?



The temp right now warm side 86.2 cool side 80, and under th CHE is it 100


----------



## karleyreed (Jan 25, 2013)

Been to the vets with mike. They said I seem to be doing everything correctly, only thing they noticed was he was a bit squishy, so they told me to wet mikes food before sprinkling the calcium dust on it, I've tried him with cuttlebone and a calcium zoo med block and he won't touch them. They think he may be a little calcium deficient  but said it won't have done him any harm yet, and to up the temps in his viv. He's too small to have any form of calcium injection so fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## cherylim (Jan 25, 2013)

Without UV light he won't be able to process the calcium he's already taking in, so make sure you get that sorted out as well.


----------



## karleyreed (Jan 25, 2013)

cherylim said:


> Without UV light he won't be able to process the calcium he's already taking in, so make sure you get that sorted out as well.



He has a tube UVB light in his enclosure only had it 3 months so should still be ok


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Make sure the UVB light is mounted low enough. I thought there was a 12" rule for it to actually be strong enough.
Just a thought.


----------



## karleyreed (Jan 25, 2013)

Momof4 said:


> Make sure the UVB light is mounted low enough. I thought there was a 12" rule for it to actually be strong enough.
> Just a thought.



I'll take that into consideration, measure it and move it if needed


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 25, 2013)

He doesn't need a vet but will if he doesn't warm up. Good thing you touched him now you know your enclosure needs its overall temperature raised. Adding a few warm soaks a day can help too.


----------



## karleyreed (Jan 25, 2013)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> He doesn't need a vet but will if he doesn't warm up. Good thing you touched him now you know your enclosure needs its overall temperature raised. Adding a few warm soaks a day can help too.



Yeah he's had a soak in his enclosure under his UVB and CHE today. Any1 have any ideas as to how I can get calcium into him aswel? Obv I am adding it to his food etc but that all you can do?


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 25, 2013)

karleyreed said:


> Been to the vets with mike. They said I seem to be doing everything correctly, only thing they noticed was he was a bit squishy, so they told me to wet mikes food before sprinkling the calcium dust on it, I've tried him with cuttlebone and a calcium zoo med block and he won't touch them. They think he may be a little calcium deficient  but said it won't have done him any harm yet, and to up the temps in his viv. He's too small to have any form of calcium injection so fingers crossed!!!!


I would not raise the temperatures warmer than you listed (86.5, 80 & 100). Even the cool end is already quite a bit warmer than necessary. 
What about the night time temperatures?


----------



## karleyreed (Jan 25, 2013)

He is a western hermanns tortoise. And night temps are in the 60s


But he does feel cold to touch, which shouldn't be the case? Unless my thermometers are faulty?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 25, 2013)

Can you get a point and shoot infrared thermometer? This way you can figure out the cool areas and address the accordingly. you will also be able to take your tort's temperature. My tortoises carapace's are usually between 75-85 degrees. 

Here are examples of the temp gun I was referring to...
http://www.aconcordcarpenter.com/2011/02/ryobi-tek4-infrared-thermometer.html


----------

